# dtd in xml einfügen



## Mahlzeit (2. Feb 2006)

hallo!

hab ein problem: möchte mit dom4j eine (in einem inputstream) vorhandene dtd in die xml datei einfügen, so dass ich die xml validieren kann.

mit document.setDocType() müsste des doch gehn, es werden allerdings drei strings erwartet. 

hat jemand eine idee?

mit freundlichen grüßen


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Feb 2006)

in der API nachlesen was die drei Strings bedeuten?

```
DocType doctype =  new DocType( "html", "-//W3C...", "http://undsoweiter");
```


----------



## Mahlzeit (2. Feb 2006)

erste is des rootElement, PublicId und des letzte der pfad für die dtd...

hab die dtd aber in einem stream und möchte sie in das document einfügen und so zur laufzeit validieren. 
aber wie bekomm ich die den dtd text in das document?

anstatt den pfad den text der dtd reinschreiben, geht nich...


----------



## Bleiglanz (2. Feb 2006)

ob das überhaupt geht?

erzeug das Dokument halt einfach als String


----------



## Mahlzeit (2. Feb 2006)

doch geht. einfach den dtd text in den namen schreiben, public und system id leer lassen, dann schreibt ers rein ohne alles andre...

mfg


----------



## Gast (28. Mrz 2006)

Hallo,

stehe vor dem gleichen Problem. Nur verstehe ich nicht, was du mit "einfach den dtd text in den Namen schreiben" meinst.


----------

